# Pigeon parasites



## Pige-on (Aug 16, 2004)

what and how many types of parasites are there in an average pigeon? 

I noticed a fly-like insect that moves about under the pigeon's feathers and from time to time it emerges to the top and then seems to slide across the top and then slides back through the feathers and out of sight......WHAT THE HECK IS THIS THING?!?!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here is a link to some info about this fly as well as other links to other common parasites:

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/204805.htm

Terry


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Pigeons carry lice, mites, pigeon flies and some other types but I've never seen them and hope I never do  

And that's a pigeon fly your describing... I had a picture but I lost it though I still have the bug in a book somewher. I will try to take another pic of it.

Those things are really creepy  I have a problem catching pigeons just because of those bugs (and the lice too, just because they creep me out) 

An anti-parasite spray for birds will usually get rid of them or sevin dust I believe.


----------



## Pige-on (Aug 16, 2004)

you're right-those things are really creepy!!!


----------

